# First time trying OH



## Faz (Jul 21, 2008)

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Mon Jul 21 14:28:07 EST 2008 -----

Average: 55.50 sec.

Fastest Time: 41.88
Slowest Time: 1:06.47
Standard Deviation: 07.93

Individual Times:
1) 1:00.84 L' R' U' B L2 F2 L U2 R L2 D2 B U2 D L R' D2 B R B' R F D2 B' L
2) (1:06.47) D' F' B L' U' D2 B' U2 R L' F2 D' U2 B' L' U' F2 B2 U R2 U F R2 B2 D2
3) 46.39 R2 F2 L U' D R2 B2 F U' D2 B2 D' U2 F B' L2 R' U' L F2 R' L' U L U2
4) 47.05 F' B' U' L D L' U' B2 F U' B R' L U L2 B' R2 L' D' L' U R2 F' L R'
5) 44.05 L2 B' D F2 B L' U' R2 B2 L2 D U' L' F L2 B U2 B R B R2 F L U R2
6) 1:04.92 L F2 R2 B F L2 F2 R F' D F D L' F' R D2 R2 F R' L' F B' U' L2 R
7) 53.38 L F' R' F2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 B2 D F2 R D2 F2 L R D' L U2 B2 R' D F'
8) 1:06.08 R2 L U F R2 F' D F2 U B' R' L U' D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 F' D' F' B2 R B2
9) 53.25 D R2 D' R' U2 F2 L' B' R U' B' U2 D2 F L2 B2 F' U' F2 D2 L' U2 R U2 R
10) (41.88) D' L F2 L2 D R2 B2 F' U2 F B' L' R' D L2 D2 F D' B2 R2 B' D' R2 D2 R2
11) 1:01.63 U' D F' L2 U L2 B F2 L2 D U R' F' B' U F' U D2 F' D' U2 B' F2 D B'
12) 57.36 D B2 L R2 U' D' R U2 F2 L' F B2 R' L' B2 R2 B' D U' R2 D2 F' R B' U'


This was my average.


I need some tips to get faster, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dene (Jul 21, 2008)

Practise...?


----------



## Faz (Jul 22, 2008)

but my moves are so slow. I need some tips of which fingers to use for which moves. Also, my PLLs are dreadfully slow.


----------



## Lofty (Jul 22, 2008)

well as you practice your moves will get faster. And everyone develops there only style of OH cubing. Me, Ryan P, Jeremy F, and Rama all have different sets of fingertricks and style that we do, and that is just 4 of us who I know all turn different but are pretty fast. Just practice it a lot and your turn speed will get better.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Sep 6, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2010)

It just goes to show that with enough practice you too can set a world record Ibrahim


----------



## esquimalt1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yup, you sure proved that.


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 6, 2010)

How far you've come in two years is insane. Four WRs multiple continental and national records (30+ but Australia isn't a very large continent as far as # of countries goes. Still extremely impressive) Do you use LL algs you found someplace or did you develop your own?


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Sep 6, 2010)

I CAN BEAT FAZ AT AN EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!owait............


----------



## rubiknewbie (Sep 6, 2010)

WTF? Feliks has been slow before? That's ridiculous!

Now I can tell my friends I am now faster than the current world record holder was 2 years ago!


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 6, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> How far you've come in two years is insane. Four WRs multiple continental and national records (30+ but Australia isn't a very large continent as far as # of countries goes. Still extremely impressive) Do you use LL algs you found someplace or did you develop your own?



This is kinda off topic, but you can't know 0 OLL's if you know how to solve the cube (In your sig)


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 6, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> freshcuber said:
> 
> 
> > How far you've come in two years is insane. Four WRs multiple continental and national records (30+ but Australia isn't a very large continent as far as # of countries goes. Still extremely impressive) Do you use LL algs you found someplace or did you develop your own?
> ...



I'm well aware that this is impossible. It's been pointed out to me twice before. It's only a 0/57 to show that I'm concentrating on PLL and not OLL and it also shows that I don't even know 2-look and that I still use my beginners method to orient the last layer. I think my times are decent since it can take me up to five algs to orient the last layer. But rest assured once I learn the last three PLL algs I'll learn 2-look just to make everyone here happy (and cause sub-25 without it would probably be pretty tough)


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 6, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > freshcuber said:
> ...



Ok, so I wasn't going to comment, after Eric's post, but seriously, there are other methods than just CFOP.


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2010)

But if you use Roux, You still know at least like 5-10 OLL's


----------



## Innocence (Sep 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> But if you use Roux, You still know at least like 5-10 OLL's



Name one step of roux in which you HAVE to use an OLL.


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2010)

CMLL uses OLL algorithms. And don't go telling me you use a sune algorithm that affects DF and DB edges, because that's retarded.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 6, 2010)

Exactly. Also, notice I said other methods, not Roux.

/off topic


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 6, 2010)

esquimalt1 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!



On a 2 year old thread...

It's scary to think that Faz was once slower than I am now, and asked people for advice. I doubt that I will be anywhere near as fast as he is now at OH in two years... but I can try.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 6, 2010)

lolthread


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Exactly. Also, notice I said other methods, not Roux.
> 
> /off topic



Name a speedsolving method that doesn't use an OLL algorithm. Maybe CF?


----------



## irontwig (Sep 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. Also, notice I said other methods, not Roux.
> ...



If you use Guimond for corners.


----------



## nck (Sep 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. Also, notice I said other methods, not Roux.
> ...



I had WV and CLS in mind but I guess they are not really relevant.


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, if you learn WV or CLS then you don't need to learn OLLs.


----------



## Owen (Sep 6, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. Also, notice I said other methods, not Roux.
> ...



CF uses the double edge flip, which I believe is an OLL.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 6, 2010)

XXGeneration said:


> Well, if you learn WV or CLS then you don't need to learn OLLs.




Sune is a part of CLS.

Even 8355 has OLL 'algs'.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 6, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> XXGeneration said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you learn WV or CLS then you don't need to learn OLLs.
> ...



Actually, there are 7 CLS C cases, which are the ones where the F2L is already done, by chance.  You can't go ignoring that 26/405 of a chance, can you? (would be 27, but if you're on solve state, then don't need to learn anything )

And WV still has times where the F2L is done after finishing the 3rd pair.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 6, 2010)

Owen said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...


The pure edge flip can be viewed as an OLL, but you're not forced to use it. For the middle layer orientation, I use a commutator which doesn't preserve permutation, so I can proudly say I am able to solve the cube without using any OLL


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, I've decided to put most of my time towards OH.


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 6, 2010)

this is like your parents saying to you that
"we were kids too you know!"

dammit Faz.
too awesome.


----------



## theace (Sep 6, 2010)

i just can't remember oh plls.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Faz, what do you do for the F and V perm OH?


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 6, 2010)

he didn't wake up fast.


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 6, 2010)

fperm=R'U'F'-tperm.


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 6, 2010)

am i rite?


----------



## rubiknewbie (Sep 7, 2010)

No there's 1 or 2 extra moves in the end.


----------



## Joker (Sep 7, 2010)

theace said:


> i just can't remember oh plls.


Learn 2H PLLs first. That helped me


drewsopchak said:


> fperm=R'U'F'-tperm.



OMFG THANKS ALOT
Damn I didn't know you could do that....


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 7, 2010)

drewsopchak said:


> fperm=R'U'F'-tperm.


 I'm actually pretty sure it's R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R


----------



## Joker (Sep 7, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> drewsopchak said:
> 
> 
> > fperm=R'U'F'-tperm.
> ...



It is, but I'm pretty sure anyone could figure out the last few moves.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 7, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Whoa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I find this a lot more amusing.

Found it at http://masterthecube.com/forums/index.php?topic=1674.0. 2 years ago.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 10, 2011)

Dude... this thread is really old and since it's your first post I'm not sure if you know this but Faz holds the world record for OH Ao5


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 10, 2011)

TheChaosFenix said:


> heise is considered a speedsolving method too
> 
> i think it doesnt use OLL, but im not sure
> 
> when the cube was invented many methods were made, my uncle, invented one method, it only uses logic, and 2 repetition algs, it uses partial blockbuilding and is good for fmc; so I think u can consider freestyle solving





Spoiler



LULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULULUL

etc.


----------



## flan (Jan 10, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## rishidoshi (Jan 30, 2011)

This post reminds me of my noobie days  
Can lol at *this post * )
ummm im still struggling to get sub 25. Im a medium noob . NLPB 26.xx Ao5 31.xx


----------

